# Digit Forum??



## Crazykiller (May 12, 2009)

Whenever i try to post a reply through the quick reply box, i get the following message

*www3.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/9ec8f1fe265bacd578a8e018d88776465g.jpg



The reply does'nt Get Posted and i need to use the Post Reply button.


Why's this so??? 
How to solve it???


----------



## Coool (May 12, 2009)

its TDF bug...we cant do anything about it....leave it.


----------



## ico (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Rockstar11 (May 12, 2009)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/bsod.gif


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

It's a known bug!


----------



## Crazykiller (May 12, 2009)

Really?
It started happening to me yesterday.


----------



## confused (May 12, 2009)

the "Okay", means ur post has been accepted!


----------



## Coool (May 12, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Really?
> It started happening to me yesterday.



From yesterday?? We all are facing it from some months


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 12, 2009)




----------



## thewisecrab (May 12, 2009)

n00bs


----------



## ico (May 12, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> n00bs


If I would have said this to him, he would have reported me for spamming.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 12, 2009)




----------



## max_demon (May 12, 2009)

Meh


----------



## Coool (May 12, 2009)

Bow


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 12, 2009)

ico said:


> If I would have said this to him, he would have reported me for spamming.



LOL!!


----------



## thewisecrab (May 12, 2009)

ico said:


> If I would have said this to him, he would have reported me for spamming.


+1


----------



## Crazykiller (May 13, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


>


 


thewisecrab said:


> n00bs


 


ico said:


> If I would have said this to him, he would have reported me for spamming.


 


Kl@w-24 said:


>


 


max_demon said:


> Meh


 


Coool said:


> Bow


 


Krazzy Warrior said:


> LOL!!


 


thewisecrab said:


> +1


 

HELP!!!!!!!!
Thread Spammers! 

Mods plz be alert


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

^ exactly what I was expecting from a naab like you.  yea yea, we all know who spams the UrT thread with irritating idiotic posts. 

Even I also like spamming in that thread, but I very well know that no-one gets 'irritated' from my posts. Err, there must be one naab who gets irritated, and that must be you. 

srry, for fighting with you like a kid, but please bother to use the 'Search' feature of the ThinkDigit forum or visiting the 'Sh!t-Chat' section to know more about the forum condition.  This is a known bug.

Secondly, you very well know how reluctant I was in kicking/banning the 'irritating trollers' on the servers in which I was an admin/refree. Darn, inspite of warning you a zillion of times, you'll remain the same n00b 'Crazykiller'. 

PS: I don't have any personal grudges against anyone, but I don't know whether you have against me or not.  I very well know that I'm hated by many n00bs on many servers for unknown reasons.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 14, 2009)

@All: Please be warned. Sledging a newbie is against forum rules.
While light humour is OK just for the laughs, making a guy feel unwanted and misleading him is ILLEGAL.

PS: I would have given infractions had I not had lots of spams to delete. Consider yourselves lucky


----------



## ico (May 14, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> @All: Please be warned. Sledging a newbie is against forum rules.
> While light humour is OK just for the laughs, making a guy feel unwanted and misleading him is ILLEGAL.


Well, a few people have made your own thread on UrT, a children's playground...(Go through the previous pages)

I just don't like that, thats why I reacted in this way.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 14, 2009)

^^Use report post when you come across such things.

And yeah, in a gaming section thread, there is some leniency allowed to act like a n00b... But when things get higher than they should, the way you kick ppl off servers, I can miserable ppl off this forum


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 14, 2009)

@Gagan
Hehe u pwned Crazykiller but this time with ur speech 

@Crazy
To be Frank! From kid u are becoming kidder and now kiddest! Dude! u study @ class X and dont look like that from any point.! Even during game u act like full kid!


----------



## thewisecrab (May 14, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> HELP!!!!!!!!
> Thread Spammers!
> 
> Mods plz be alert



n00b 
If you really want me to say,
that prob of yours is a forum bug, it's common with everybody here, you have to wait for the admins to fix it.
There, I spammed


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 15, 2009)

ROFL...


----------



## hjpotter92 (May 16, 2009)

The same problem is occuring with me, I thought it's bcoz, I use Opera, then I switched to other browsers like Safari, IE, FF and all... but it didn't affect.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 16, 2009)

hjpotter92 said:


> The same problem is occuring with me, I thought it's bcoz, I use Opera, then I switched to other browsers like Safari, IE, FF and all... but it didn't affect.


Oh God...
Just read the replies on this thread, you query will be answered


----------

